# Patriot Dawn: Free Kindle Download Promotion



## max-velocity (Nov 18, 2013)

(Original Blog post HERE)

'Patriot Dawn: The Resistance Rises' will be available for FREE download on Kindle this weekend November 23/24.

H/T to Matt Bracken for the tip on how to do this - and for telling me that it does make sense to give my book out for free!

According to the Amazon Kindle information, the free download should be available from approximately midnight pacific time (Friday night) through midnight on the Sunday night.

HERE for the Amazon Kindle Page

Patriot Dawn is also now available in Kindle Select for Amazon Prime members to borrow and share.

If you don't have an actual Kindle, you can download the kindle reading app for most devices, including your laptop/smartphone, and read the book that way.

Patriot Dawn: The Resistance Rises

From the back cover:

_The United States has descended into Civil War.
The storm was rising for some time, a Resistance in the hearts of American Patriots to the strangulation of liberty by creeping authoritarianism. 
The scene was set. It just took a little push. A terrorist attack on the United States leads to war with Iran, followed by collapse, as the economy goes over the cliff.
The final blow is a widespread opportunistic Chinese cyber attack, taking down the North American Power Grid.
From the ashes, the Regime emerges. Liberty is dead.
What remains of the United States of America is polarized. 
The Resistance Rises.
Jack Berenger is a former Army Ranger Captain, living in northern Virginia with his family. Following the collapse, they fall foul of Regime violence and evacuate to the farm of an old Army friend. Jack is recruited into the resistance, to train the fledgling forces in the Shenandoah Valley.
The fight begins. 
Live hard, Die Free.
Resist._

Patriot Dawn was written as more than just a novel. The concept was to use a near future scenario of collapse and civil war as a vehicle to portray real combat and tactics; to bring to life the concepts described in the manual: 'Contact! A Tactical Manual for Post Collapse Survival'. It is open to opinion which is the best order to read them, but either way they are designed to be complimentary to each other.

Contact! A Tactical Manual for Post Collapse Survival


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Good to see you here again Max  thanks for the freebie!


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

max-velocity said:


> (Original Blog post HERE)
> 
> 'Patriot Dawn: The Resistance Rises' will be available for FREE download on Kindle this weekend November 23/24.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, I got that puppy down loading now!


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you so much. Just downloaded.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

This is my review of it on Amazon:

_Patriot Dawn: It's fantastic for what it is.
A novelization of Max's tactical manuals especially CONTACT and (I suspect since i have not read it yet) "Rapid Fire".
don't expect a Tom Clancyuesque yarn but something more valuable instead:

A Tactical Manual written as a novel. Everything he writes is in order to illustrate a tactical lesson he wants to teach.
And he has a lot to teach!
I think this may be the best way to learn for many folks who simply can't get themselves to pick up a manual.
Even though Max's manuals are not nearly as dry as most, I think this novelization approach may work quite well for many.

Sometimes a plot element may seen a little contrived, just keep in mind what it's purpose is. If you want intricate plot twists, well developed characters and brilliant timeless dialogue, look elsewhere.
If you want to learn while you read, this is the place.

The book is best read using a pen and paper and drawing out the tactical situations as they occur in the book.
A simple paper or googlemaps ,Map of Virginia to follow along is also helpful and aids in understanding.

Be advised at the end of the book is a index of acronyms common in Combat arms.. check it out before you read._


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the download! I got it yesterday... now I just have to squeeze in the time to read it!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks! It was a great way to spend the weekend.


----------



## max-velocity (Nov 18, 2013)

*Download Totals!*

*12,355* free kindle editions over the weekend!

BTW, having done this free download weekend, I am a little exposed to trolls. If you enjoyed the book, please take the time to write up a good review on Amazon, it would be greatly appreciated.

Max


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Done .....


----------

